# Car Wars Compendium PDF



## MerricB (Oct 27, 2009)

Steve Jackson Games have released the long out-of-print Car Wars Compendium as a PDF file through their online store, e23.

e23: Car Wars Compendium

I've got a few friends who will be made very happy by this news. Whilst Car Wars has never been as important to me as D&D or BattleTech, it is a game that I used to play when I was younger and still feel somewhat nostalgic about. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 27, 2009)

It would be a good game for todays gamers...if they had a friendly suite online to design cars and printout sheets for the cars as well as its counter and scenery.

I can't see every sitting down with some graph paper and my TI-99 to design the Yoo-Hoo Van of Doom anymore...but man did I spend a lot of time in the past doing such things....

My favorite battle was a $200,000 smack down between myself (one semi tricked to the gills_ and my buddy (40-50 motorcycles).

Semi>50 motorcycles.

DS


----------



## darjr (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to get it.

And that online tool idea is a freaking great one!


----------



## Ssadral (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmmmm... with the renewed interest of Ogre that SJgames have had (And, potential release of a new game.) I wonder if this is to see the interest level for Car Wars?

I know Steve Jackson has said that both Ogre and Car Wars are close to his heart and they will both see a re-imaging sometime in the future.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Nov 7, 2009)

_Car Wars_ has seen at least two unsuccessful relaunches since the Compendium, and that's not counting the card game.

I think with really strong software support the game would have a small chance at a resurgence, but otherwise it's unlikely.  I loved the game, personally.

(I was a the Car Wars world champ (racing division), back in the day.  (Well, co-champ, technically.))


----------



## Sabathius42 (Nov 7, 2009)

We had a race game one time where my friend made a pair of indy racers and I instead tried to think outside-the-box and bought a van with nothing but a little armor and the entire space containing the biggest tricked out gasoline engine I could buy.

I seem to recall the van could do 315ish mph and had an acceleration of ungodly due to rockets and nitro.

I also distinctly recall having forgotten to address my HC, which meant I pretty much did a 300+ MPH ram headlong into the first turn.  Confetti rule!!!

Good memories for Car Wars, but there is no way on god's green earth I could ever sell a play session to my current gaming group.

DS


----------



## Ssadral (Nov 8, 2009)

Sabathius42 said:


> Good memories for Car Wars, but there is no way on god's green earth I could ever sell a play session to my current gaming group.
> 
> DS



Unless they are gearheads it is difficult to get anyone to try Car Wars. I mean Star Fleet Battles edge towards this area, but it isn't in the same league as Car Wars.

I think it is hard to sell anyone on games like Car Wars because, the last few years, you have games just as good but much easier to learn, such as Wiz Kids and all their games.


----------

